
In Ukraine, a Malware Expert Who Could Blow the Whistle on Russian Hacking - mgiannopoulos
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/08/16/world/europe/russia-ukraine-malware-hacking-witness.html
======
DrScump
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=In%20Ukraine,%20a%20Malware%20...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=In%20Ukraine,%20a%20Malware%20Expert%20Who%20Could%20Blow%20the%20Whistle%20on%20Russian%20Hacking&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

~~~
mgiannopoulos
LOL, thanks :)

